# Culpepper



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Where will he end up this year or will he even play?

You guys from Minn. really what him back don't you?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Who small hands?? Naaaaaaw, good luck wherever he goes.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I bet the Detroit Lions will take him. They usually wait till a guy is washed up and a has been before they even consider making an offer.

Duckjunky


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Thay said baltimor, or oakland...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Pretty quick slide for Daunte.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

duckjunky said:


> I bet the Detroit Lions will take him. They usually wait till a guy is washed up and a has been before they even consider making an offer.


I don't know, Kitna seems pretty prolific considering where he's been and what he's had around him to work with. He does well given that they have no running game and he has to pass all the time.

As far as Culpepper, I could care less. I kind of hope he just fades away.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> Come on Daunte, FIRE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Need a big game outta you this weekend!!!!! :bop: :sniper: :bop: :stirpot:


Pecker, why don't you just drink a big old bottle of SHUT THE HELL UP!!!??

Actually, I hope they lose the rest of their games, fire Chilly, and get the #1 draft pick...................................WHich they will promptly screw up!!!!

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't know Woodpecker, we're talking about the Raiders!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

went to the game today and was surprised at the reception for Daunte, more cheers than when T Jack was introduced. kinda seemed classy to me.... remembering him for the good years instead of his last couple (I feel non-hetero saying that)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the difference is.....Daunte was traded and didn't leave as a free agent.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, it was a typical Daunte ending...leading his team from behind and makes a critical turnover...


----------

